# Rear window has pitted glass!



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

I got my new 2012 LTZ last week. I noticed when I cleaning the windows that the rear glass was pitted. Anyone out there experienced this problem? I know that glass melts at 1200F so its possibly from the robot welder during assembly.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

The glass is not in the car when welds are being done. If it were, that would mean the car is painted with glass in as well. 

I'd say you have defective glass and the person that was supposed to inspect it before installation didn't care enough.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you think GM would cover the replacement?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I noticed the same thing when I got my tint installed, would this be covered?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Can anyone elaborate on how severe/location of the pitted glass, in or out etc. I imagine its on the interior?. Id like to check mine as well. I just ran my hand across and didnt feel anything but its dark and I just did one quick swipe.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

The pits are definitely on the outside because I can rub some of it off. I will post a photo if you want to check it out.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

I uploaded a photo of my rear window. I'm calling GM tomorrow to see what they say.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

mba200687 said:


> The pits are definitely on the outside because I can rub some of it off. I will post a photo if you want to check it out.


"rub some of it off?" That's not a pit. Most likely tree sap. I had that on my windshield directly front and center at eye level. (Ain't it always that way?) Washing the windshield and car washes didn't remove it. It took some effort and a bit of elbow grease to make it go away.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

We had the same problem on our 2012 LS. Didnt notice until we tinted the back window then the pits turned white. Took it back to Chevy dealership and they replaced it immediately no questions asked. Was only the drivers side half of the back window.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

chuck5330 said:


> We had the same problem on our 2012 LS. Didnt notice until we tinted the back window then the pits turned white. Took it back to Chevy dealership and they replaced it immediately no questions asked. Was only the drivers side half of the back window.


Did they cover the tiny replacement too?


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

How long were you with out your car?


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

I noticed the problem the next day after it left the dealer.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I havent closely inspected my rear window, but I know after its been detailed it still doesnt look great. I know th windshield looks like its a little sand blasted I see glitter when the sun hits it. The car has 1,000 miles on it now, and I dont Imagine they would consider replacing the front one, especially since the the bumper was peppered on the way to Reno this weekend.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I took my car into the dealer today. They just wrote the VIN number down and said we will get in touch with you. The inspecetor didn't have an opinion or even make conversation. I expect they will replace the rear window.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

GM is going to replace my rear window no questions asked!


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Did they cover the tint replacement too?


No, but the tint shop where I had it done were the ones who noticed it. Because they are a quality 3M shop, they offered to re-tint it for free.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

We literally picked the car up from the dealership and drove it straight to the tint shop, lol. Took about 2 hrs to do all the windows. Once they showed me the pits, I called the dealership. They had to order the back window and it came in the next day. Took about 2 hrs or so for them to replace it. As far as being without a car, no biggie, had a backup at the house to pick me up from the dealer. If you look at my avatar, the white 12 is the one whose glass had to be replaced. No issues at all with the red one.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 27, 2012)

My driver's side rear window seems to be pitted, too. No matter how much I clean where the window sticker was, there's a spot I just can't get the adhesive out of.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll have to check out my rear window tomorrow, but my front windshield is already severely pitted. I've got a 2012 Eco that's 2 months old and only 2400 miles, and it's worse than my 7 year old car. I noticed last week when driving toward the sun, thought it was just dirty, but it's a bunch of little pits. I figured I must have caught some highway grit, but now I'm wondering if the glass in general has issues.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've never seen glass get pitted in the way my rear window is from the dealer. They couldn't argue with my rear window because that one would be the least likely to receive damage. I would still try to get the front replaced.


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Its almost like the glass on these cars is weak or cheap. My front window is also pitted and there is a huge scratch that goes across the window from something that must have gotten stuck in the wiper. And this is not the first time I am hearing of issues with the glass on these cars.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Though most likely a older video (posted below), it's still scary to think that with so many Cruze windshields having to be replaced (and not always by GM techs) due to them being weak, hazing, pitting, and poor sealing, that they could be being put in wrong and causing a greater safety hazard to cruze owners! I personally don't know if I would want to keep a car where the the windshield had to be replaced because we all know that they are never the same afterwards. 

20-20 Windshield Safety Special - YouTube


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow just read this thread and I told my GF after we had it tinted .. "what the heck are these little white circles they looked like pitting and it makes the tint look like sh** when the window is clean" its my rear window too brand new cruze production date may 2012 and we just bought it new a few weeks ago. I am going to see what the dealer can do of course I will be out of the car and tint wtf ?
Just to clearify this pitting is on the inside of the glass? cause I tried to clay bar it and it didnt come off from the outside its so noticable now with the tint maybe I can get a picture of it and post it for you guys.. please help


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

okay here is what mine looks like what do you think guess is this pitting ? I couldn't even notice it until I got my tint done then I was like wtf?
Let me know what you all think, thanks in advance


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

called the dealer toay they want to have a look at it tomorrow.. I guess it's not that big of a deal but I will have them check it out anyway .. I'll let y'all know what happens


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Onthelo2 said:


> called the dealer toay they want to have a look at it tomorrow.. I guess it's not that big of a deal but I will have them check it out anyway .. I'll let y'all know what happens


Onthelo2,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Onthelo2,
> I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thank you I appreciate that. I just got home from my dealer at first they wanted me to remove the tint on my own then bring it back in to take pictures and then see if GM would replace it... they gave me the run around for a few minutes then brought another tech out along with the service manager and the tech says yes it looks like the glass is pitted on the inside since from the outside it was smooth. It really does look horrible, like the glass has all these little white/orange halo's so the manager decided to order me the new rear window. Of course I will be down the car the complete day and I will have to re-tint on my own again.. but it's okay. I just want the glass to be clean, I mean I bought the cruze with 4 miles on her.. So I will keep you all updated on my progress and will see how it goes..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Onthelo2 said:


> Thank you I appreciate that. I just got home from my dealer at first they wanted me to remove the tint on my own then bring it back in to take pictures and then see if GM would replace it... they gave me the run around for a few minutes then brought another tech out along with the service manager and the tech says yes it looks like the glass is pitted on the inside since from the outside it was smooth. It really does look horrible, like the glass has all these little white/orange halo's so the manager decided to order me the new rear window. Of course I will be down the car the complete day and I will have to re-tint on my own again.. but it's okay. I just want the glass to be clean, I mean I bought the cruze with 4 miles on her.. So I will keep you all updated on my progress and will see how it goes..



Onthelo2,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer is taking care of this issue for you. Please continue to keep me posted. As I said before, if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Onthelo2,
> Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer is taking care of this issue for you. Please continue to keep me posted. As I said before, if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thank you I appreciate that!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Though most likely a older video (posted below), it's still scary to think that with so many Cruze windshields having to be replaced (and not always by GM techs) due to them being weak, hazing, pitting, and poor sealing, that they could be being put in wrong and causing a greater safety hazard to cruze owners! I personally don't know if I would want to keep a car where the the windshield had to be replaced because we all know that they are never the same afterwards.
> 
> 20-20 Windshield Safety Special - YouTube


Wow. I guess it is our responsibility to make sure the windshield is installed properly. Makes me wonder about my previous windshields I gave replaced on other cars.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well supposedley the dealer ordered the rear window for me last Thursday and now where coming up on this Friday and not even a phone call to let me know anything, like I previously stated they were relly reluctant to even want to replace it so now I am at the point if I do not hear from them tomorrow I am going to a different dealerhip. I bought the car here and the sales staff was awesome but the service so far no good. I am not happy ... to be continued


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I need to check all of the glass in my 2012 Eco it sounds like.... I started searching windshields on here because I noticed my windshield looks like it was sandblasted already with 700 miles and me having the car just 1 week! It looks like my old Honda Civic windshield did after many years of driving on the highway.... Not too impressed. But glad I noticed before making my window tint appointment.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> I need to check all of the glass in my 2012 Eco it sounds like.... I started searching windshields on here because I noticed my windshield looks like it was sandblasted already with 700 miles and me having the car just 1 week! It looks like my old Honda Civic windshield did after many years of driving on the highway.... Not too impressed. But glad I noticed before making my window tint appointment.



SkidooSteve12,
I do understand your concern with this issue. I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

